# One for the over-40's only: 96 year old man & 54 year old wife celebrate birth



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

of - 
yes, you get the picture!   

In the words of When Harry met Sally, I'll have what she/he's having!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2218588/Ramjit-Raghav-Worlds-oldest-dad-does-96-does-sex-times-night.html


----------

